# Feed Day and Night?



## TammyJ (Jun 23, 2016)

When do tortoises (especially redfoots) eat the most? In other words, what is the best time to feed them? I feed them in the morning just as the sun is coming up, a big pile of food for the day and take out any that is left over as it gets dark. Should I leave fresh food for them in the evening as well? They always go into their hides/burrows in the evening.
I have never kept tortoises before, just turtles and snakes and iguanas. The iguanas always eat in the mornings and not after around 5 in the afternoon, when they begin to settle in for the night.


----------



## Jodie (Jun 23, 2016)

I don't have RF, but mine do not eat at night. I do exactly as you are doing.


----------



## Oogway the russian tort (Dec 13, 2016)

All tortoise's get use to the time you feed them but most won't eat at night because that is when they sleep


----------

